#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

## ehtisham

Do anyone here know where can get or download Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

See More: Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

----------


## mkhurram79

this volume is very informative and useful
this would be the best piping design handbook. Let c who will do it...............
In addition to this volume there are many other volumes of McKetta. Will be thankful if any body will share other volumes also.

----------


## anysolutions

Yaah ....This is a great book...Please upload..........if any body has the soft copy......

----------


## tinku

Plz upload.

----------


## jakhan

I also need this book.., please share the ... book,
Thks in adv.

----------


## sasirkumar

hi all

Here is the link for Mcketta books

1.*Petroleum Processing Handbook* by John J. McKetta
2.*Heat Transfer Design Methods* by John J. McKetta
3.*Chemical Processing Handbook* by John J. McKetta
4.*Encyclopedia of chemical processing and design*. By  John J. McKetta

download links

1.  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2.  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3.  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if any links is not working..please let me know..

regards,
Sasikumar

----------


## ram

Dear Sasikumar,

I think link no 3, 4 are not working pls check.

Also if it is possible kindly upload it in ifile.it

Thanks 

ram

----------


## mkhurram79

Sasirkumar You deserve million of thnx.
Try to find out other volumes too especially piping design volume.

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear Ram 
All links are working fine. Try again.

----------


## inzenjer

2.Heat Transfer Design Methods by John J. McKetta is password protected
could you upload passwords
thank you in advance

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi

password is - 0824785185

regards,

----------


## tinku

Sasirkumar, U R great.

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot brother

See More: Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

----------


## dso

piping handbook by mcketta anybody?

----------


## mrk

thank u very much....

----------


## ram

Dear Friends,

Kindly upload Piping Design handbook by John Mcketta, one of the best books chemical engineer should (must) possess.

Pls upload .

Thanks 

Ram

----------


## shankargee

thanq brother

----------


## sujit6056

piping handbook by macketta is a huge 1 ,scanning is difficlit.so its a hard job.anyone who has it .please upload.

----------


## chandan

*Thanxxxxxxxxx*

----------


## aragorn

thanks a lot

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

dear Sasikumar ineed piping design handbook by John J Mcketta book . If any body have please upload it or provide the download link.

Thanks and regards

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Dear Sasirkumar
I need following books. Since long I am searching for these books. Plz if anybody have these books provide download links

1. chemical process calculations by K.Asokan
2. chemical process calculations manual by David Carr Igbinoghene
3.physical chemistry through problems by S.Dogra
4.unit operations handbook by John J. Mcketta
5.piping calculations manual by E. Shasi Menon

Thanks in advance.

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Dear Sasirkumar
I need following books. Since long I am searching for these books. Plz if anybody have these books provide download links

1. chemical process calculations by K.Asokan
2. chemical process calculations manual by David Carr Igbinoghene
3.physical chemistry through problems by S.Dogra
4.unit operations handbook by John J. Mcketta
5.piping calculations manual by E. Shasi Menon

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ram

Dear Friends / Colleagues,

Kindly upload the following Mcketta's Books , i  (hope everyone) require these books very urgently for sizing some of the equipments.

1. Piping Design Handbook 
2. Unit Operations Handbook ( Vol 1 & 2)
3. Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing and Design (Complete set)

Thanks & Regards

Ram

----------


## mirro

Is anybody of You Great People has the complete collection of the Encyclopedia of chemical processing and design (McKetta)? Can You please share?

See More: Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

----------


## abubaker1975

Hi Sasikumar

Can you please upload the following books because the link is dead:

1.Chemical Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta
2.Encyclopedia of chemical processing and design. By John J. McKetta

Thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

Sasikumar

Everybody is sighting you for this book.

----------


## bhayu_123

Thanks it is very much helpfull
but can you please upload the material regarding slug flow analysis in piping system
i have found the topic in book named Croker and king's piping handbook
please if anyone have the link for that than please share it
thanks in advance

----------


## bhayu_123

Dear Sasirkumar
I need following books. Since long I am searching for these books. Plz if anybody have these books provide download links
Crocker and kings piping handbook required for slug analysis in piping system

----------


## sasirkumar

hi all

Here is the new link for Mcketta books.I zipped all the 4 books in a zip file for easy downloading..

*1.Petroleum Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta
2.Heat Transfer Design Methods by John J. McKetta
3.Chemical Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta
4.Encyclopedia of chemical processing and design. By John J. McKetta
*

downloading link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if any problem with the link....please let me know..

Regards,
Sasikumar

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Hi Sasikumar

I need  1)Piping design handbook     by john j mcketta
           2)Unit operations handbook  by john j mcketta

Please provide download links
Thanks and regards

P.Subbarao

----------


## mkhurram79

> hi all
> 
> Here is the new link for Mcketta books.I zipped all the 4 books in a zip file for easy downloading..
> 
> *1.Petroleum Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta
> 2.Heat Transfer Design Methods by John J. McKetta
> 3.Chemical Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta
> 4.Encyclopedia of chemical processing and design. By John J. McKetta
> *
> ...



Thanks for books can u arrange the most demanded one i.e. piping design handbook.

----------


## haih5

> hi all
> 
> Here is the link for Mcketta books
> 
> 1.*Petroleum Processing Handbook* by John J. McKetta
> 2.*Heat Transfer Design Methods* by John J. McKetta
> 3.*Chemical Processing Handbook* by John J. McKetta
> 4.*Encyclopedia of chemical processing and design*. By  John J. McKetta
> 
> ...



Would you reupload the sencond book and the third one. I have gotten it but when i extract it my file can't be read.
-------------------
Thanks very much

----------


## Gasflo

> hi all
> 
> Here is the new link for Mcketta books.I zipped all the 4 books in a zip file for easy downloading..
> 
> *1.Petroleum Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta
> 2.Heat Transfer Design Methods by John J. McKetta
> 3.Chemical Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta
> 4.Encyclopedia of chemical processing and design. By John J. McKetta
> *
> ...



Thank you Sasikumar a great effort from you and it is appreciated. I don't want to abuse your kindness but if you can share the Piping Design Handbook it will be superb.
Regards

----------


## haih5

Thanks Sasikumar very much. That book is really usefull to me.

----------


## armin35

one of the file need password, can u please provide me the password. thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks Brother... great Sharing !!!



Although, I'm looking for the Piping Design Hanbook and this particular book is not included in the combo you just shared.  If you know where to find download links for Piping Design Hanbook, by John McKetta, please let us all know

CheersSee More: Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

----------


## shakmed

Tks Sasirkumar, for your efforts to share whatever you have.

----------


## gord

thanks alot, bro.

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Kindly upload Piping Design handbook by John Mcketta

----------


## asfandyar

Thanks a lot, bro.

----------


## INSTRUTECH

I have hard copy of piping design handbook mackketa. please wait for some time.

----------


## dso

> I have hard copy of piping design handbook mackketa. please wait for some time.



kindly scan and upload

----------


## summerguyin

> I have hard copy of piping design handbook mackketa. please wait for some time.



waiting eagerly for ur upload ...kindly upload.all of us would be grateful to your kindness.
also many of us are looking for pipe stress engineering by Liang Chuang Peng.if u have it too then pls extend ur much help.thnx in advance.

----------


## b363nk

very nice sharing brother.... thank you very much.

Berkah Dalem..

----------


## summerguyin

looks like u  just said  and forgot to even reply the ppl asking for the book...if u have a hard copy then by now u shud have posted a link for that.sorry but i see all false words...

----------


## summerguyin

> I have hard copy of piping design handbook mackketa. please wait for some time.



looks like u just said and forgot to even reply the ppl asking for the book...if u have a hard copy then by now u shud have posted a link for that.sorry but i see all false words...

----------


## mirro

> hi all
> 
> Here is the new link for Mcketta books.I zipped all the 4 books in a zip file for easy downloading..
> 
> *1.Petroleum Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta
> 2.Heat Transfer Design Methods by John J. McKetta
> 3.Chemical Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta
> 4.Encyclopedia of chemical processing and design. By John J. McKetta
> *
> ...



Dear Sasirkumar

have You got any other Mcketta's titles to upload please such as 
unit operations handbook mass transfer 
unit operations handbook mechanical separations and materials handling 
Encyclopedia of chemical processing and design 
Advances in Petroleum Chemistry Refining Series


Please share if you have

Cheers

----------


## Nabilia

> one of the file need password, can u please provide me the password. thanks



What is the password for...
Heat Transfer Design Methods by McKetta

I should read all posts before asking...

It is



0824785185See More: Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank u very much

----------


## summerguyin

Thnx brother for your uploads.if you have please provide us Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta.Also looking for "Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng". It would be of so much help to many out here.

----------


## ehtisham

search   "Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng on this forum.....u will find it...i hav uploaded it

----------


## SNman

Excellent.
But, could you please recheck the links?
Anyways, thanks a lot. It's good to know one can find this kind of info around this site.

----------


## iantyson

> I have hard copy of piping design handbook mackketa. please wait for some time.



Have you uploading the piping design handbook by McKetta in a different thread?

----------


## srivastava1984rahul

thanx a lot but i need piping design volume
plz post it if u had

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much sasikumar

----------


## selva_racp

Hi Sasirkumar
Links are not working...I know this was posted long back kindly upload new links....Pls.....

----------


## makmak9

.


kindly reupload the files please.


.

----------


## helalmallick

Dear Mr Sasi,
Many thanks for your valuable work ..if u have piping design handbook by makata plz share as i am searching and need badly ..thanks in advance

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

Pls upload
Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

Cheers

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share it

See More: Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

----------


## hamid1469

Please share.

----------


## boriz.hermawan

sasirkumar thanx

----------


## binodhdaniel

Link is not working..

----------


## ming002991

Please reload Petroleum Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta. Thank at advance.

----------


## sardigan

Dear Friends,

Kindly upload Piping Design handbook by John Mcketta, one of the best books chemical engineer should (must) possess.

Pls upload .

Thanks

Sardigan

----------


## RİNNO

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Kindly upload Piping Design handbook by John Mcketta, one of the best books chemical engineer should (must) possess.
> 
> Pls upload .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sardigan



.....

----------


## RİNNO

> Please reload Petroleum Processing Handbook by John J. McKetta. Thank at advance.



hi....send me your mail...i have this book

----------

